

Study of ~1.3 Billion URLs: ~22% of Web Pages Reference Facebook - davelester
http://zyxt.com/post/26851542949/study-of-1-3-billion-urls-22-of-web-pages-reference

======
LisaG
He did this in from idea to finished experiment in 4 days and used about 300
lines of Ruby. Strong demonstration of how low the barrier can be to working
with big data.

"The key lesson I’ve learned from the exercise is that given the tools and
data available today, either for free, or at very low cost, it’s possible for
anyone to work with relatively Big Data without too much weeping and gnashing
of teeth."

